# New from Georgia



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

GeorgiaPineMonster.


----------



## calif 500pc (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## GeorgiaPineMonster (4 mo ago)

I keep getting a message saying I don’t have permission to post or reply. Any recommendation on how to get permission?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burleman50 (6 mo ago)

Welcome to the show from NC


----------



## okiehunts (6 mo ago)

Hello from Oklahoma 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

GeorgiaPineMonster said:


> I keep getting a message saying I don’t have permission to post or reply. Any recommendation on how to get permission?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT from NC!


----------



## Dustinthewind00 (4 mo ago)

GeorgiaPineMonster said:


> I keep getting a message saying I don’t have permission to post or reply. Any recommendation on how to get permission?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you and me both man lol. figure anything out? i think it may have to do with being new. i seen somthing about having to interact with like 20 posts and you have to interact with an introduction post to start a conversation. so idk. were in the same boat though.


----------



## GeorgiaPineMonster (4 mo ago)

Yeah I talked to a admin. They said you have to be in the group for 2 weeks and have 20 posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustinthewind00 (4 mo ago)

GeorgiaPineMonster said:


> Yeah I talked to a admin. They said you have to be in the group for 2 weeks and have 20 posts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well dang it...lol i dont have two weeks! bow season snuck up on me this year and im trying to get a new bow set up. i see some nice deals in the classified section. so, theres like no way to contact anyone before that two week period?


----------



## GeorgiaPineMonster (4 mo ago)

That makes two of us! Hahaha
Procrastination- 1 
Us-0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaPineMonster (4 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


Thank you! I didn’t see that post just saw a big post for rules. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustinthewind00 (4 mo ago)

GeorgiaPineMonster said:


> That makes two of us! Hahaha
> Procrastination- 1
> Us-0
> 
> ...


Right? I've been so busy with moving that once we got everything here and some what settled in, it hit me that bow season was in like a month, fast forward to now and i have like a week... so unprepared this year lol. i've been shooting though quite a bit. Haven't been out scouting much though. lost my goog hunting spots in the move. : (


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dustinthewind00 (4 mo ago)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT


Thanks! How’s the season looking for you? Got some good spots scouted out?


----------



## Steve1662 (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome from north GA. I'm in the same boat and will eventually hit 20 posts. Looking to pick up a new bow for my boy.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## famousamos (4 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from N FL!


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Welcome from SW Georgia


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

welcome from KS


----------



## Panthers (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## hschanger (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## 4x4Ford (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jleitheiser (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome!!!


----------

